
Ask HN: How to mask voices and keep them from carrying to ensure privacy - ripvanwinkle
I am looking for ways to keep my voice and conversation from carrying to other rooms in a house.<p>When I am working remotely, I feel uncomfortable having my work conversations carry across the house. My doors and walls aren&#x27;t the greatest. Is there anything that can inject white noise (in a directional way ) so that my conversation is muffled for everyone else in the house.
======
helph67
You could use the empty egg cartons to cover your walls, creating (eventually)
an anechoic chamber! Do a search for --> anechoic +DIY That will present you
with LOTS of ideas. Even using heavy drapes/curtains/carpet COVERING 2 of the
4 walls (NOT opposites) should give a good result.

------
cannot-remember
Introducing acoustic absorption to the room like an anechoic chamber isn’t
going to do much for sound isolation. If you want to prevent sound getting out
you should seal up your room to make it as airtight as possible. This usually
means sewing up the weak points such as gaps around doors / windows. You can
also introduce more background noise in the areas where you don’t want others
to listen but ultimately you might not have control over those spaces

------
redlampdesk
I use this for sleep, maybe could put outside your door.

[https://www.walmart.com/ip/LectroFan-Sound-
Machine/45825724?...](https://www.walmart.com/ip/LectroFan-Sound-
Machine/45825724?irgwc=1&sourceid=imp_QY80b5TKMxyJWbtwUx0Mo34VUki0DHxWuQ6VTo0&veh=aff&wmlspartner=imp_197432&clickid=QY80b5TKMxyJWbtwUx0Mo34VUki0DHxWuQ6VTo0)

------
ApolloRising
Try this:
[https://www.plantronics.com/us/en/product/voyager-5200-uc](https://www.plantronics.com/us/en/product/voyager-5200-uc)

The gain is high enough that you don't have to talk very loudly.

------
lunixbochs
[https://talktech.com/stenomask-steno-sr/](https://talktech.com/stenomask-
steno-sr/)

------
ripvanwinkle
Folks, thanks for the information

